# nursing mother is vomiting



## Leedlebeatle (Oct 8, 2012)

My cat had kittens about 19 days ago, she seemed to be doing okay at first, but now she has started vomiting. Right now she is drinking and she was eating earlier, but she also has soft poo. She has had that the entire time I have had her, at first I thought it was due to diet change, then to pregnancy, but it is still happening. She just started vomiting today and I can certainly take her to the vet if need be, but does anyone know what might be happening? She isn't acting sick other wise and she is still taking care of the kittens, in case that's important.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

The vomiting may or may not be anything serious, but in the absence of an actual veterinary diagnosis, there's just no way to know. Since both her and her kittens' lives depend on her good health, I strongly recommend you get her checked out by a vet ASAP.

Laurie


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What are you feeding her? Its important she is kept hydrated. 

I would definitely encourage you to get her to a vet right away. Take the babies with her to the vet. Rule of thumb. Cats hide being sick. By the time we figure it out, it is progressed to a level of concern. Im glad your keeping a close eye on her so that you recognized this!


----------



## Leedlebeatle (Oct 8, 2012)

She stopped vomiting after I posted that, but we took her to the vet just to be safe and everything was okay, I was just being a worrywart as usual. She has been acting okay, no more vomiting, though she is getting tired of her babies, haha. They are beginning to run and they climb all over her. xD She just puts up with it, with a look of annoyance.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The babies are likely getting their teeth, so that may be hurting her somewhat. Could be why she's getting tired of them. Have you started them on some food? Suggest you give them some plain chicken (not mixed with vegs) in baby food jars. You can start adding in gradually a little at a time some canned food for kittens.


----------

